# New Rogers Van Eck Equity Index



## chinabull (21 June 2008)

Jim Rogers has helped start a new index for investing in hard asset equities. I thought this was an interesting development because in "Hot Commodities" he seems to discourage investing in equities in favor of investing in commodities directly.

The press release is here: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/6/prweb1037694.htm

-- chinabull

Now Under Construction: http://JimRogerProject.wordpress.com


----------

